# Collien Ulmen-Fernandes moderiert Kindersendung Cartoon Network Spurensuche - Schnitzeljagd war gestern!



## beachkini (15 Juli 2012)

​
Wenn das mal nicht passt: Die frischgebackene Mama Collien Ulmen-Fernandes, 30, hat einen neuen Job an Land gezogen. Sie wird ab Herbst eine Kindersendung moderieren.

Auf dem Pay-TV-Sender “Cartoon Network“ wird sie die Sendung “Cartoon Network Spurensuche - Schnitzeljagd war gestern!“ präsentieren.

Bei der Show müssen sich jeweils drei Kinder im Alter von 9 bis 14 Jahren einer abenteuerlichen Herausforderung stellen. Geholfen wird ihnen von einem prominenten Mitstreiter.

Über die neue Moderatorin der zunächst acht produzierten Folgen sagt Hannes Heyelmann, Geschäftsführer der Turner Broadcasting System Deutschland GmbH:

“Wir freuen uns, dass wir mit Collien Ulmen-Fernandes eine Moderatorin finden konnten, die die Kinder motiviert und ihnen gleichzeitig den richtigen Umgang mit der Natur vermittelt."

Die letzten Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...roducer-cinema-tv-2012-jun-14-22x-update.html


----------

